# problème video intégrée (BFMTV) sur Chrome/ Firefox / Safari



## britney25 (25 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à tous et bon dimanche!

Je viens vous demander conseil ..
Depuis plusieurs jours (ma dernière MAJ Mac) impossible de lire la video en live de BFM TV sur aucun de mes navigateurs. Auparavant, je pouvais les lire seulement sur Firefox et je ne m'étais pas inquiétée car au final, je pouvais les lire sur Firefox ... mais maintenant plus rien ... 
J'ai refait une MAJ des logiciels et un redémarrage, une MAJ Firefox et Chrome mais toujours rien ..... 

Des idées ? 

Merci !!!


----------



## grdsek (29 Mars 2012)

bonjour
je suis dans le même cas que toi! (toujours pas trouvé de soluce)
j'ai installé la dernière version de flash mais pas de changement, heureusement que j'ai l'ipad


----------



## newben (4 Juin 2012)

Bonjour, 

Une piste pour Chrome : 

Ca ne marche pas à tous les coups mais assurez vous qu'il n'y a pas de conflit entre différentes versions de flash : celle que vous avez sur vore ordi et celle que vous avez en natif sur chrome. Donc le plus simple est de s'en assurer en allant sur chrome://plugins/ et éventuellement de désactiver la version surnuméraire (pensez aussi à effectuer les mises à jours pour vos logiciels)

Bonne route,
Newben


----------



## Cocopop (5 Juin 2012)

Voir mon post ===> http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/impossible-davoir-limage-de-bfmtv-1103132.html


----------

